
0xDEADBEEF - nickb
http://www.google.com/codesearch?q=0xDEADBEEF&hl=en&btnG=Search+Code
======
tlrobinson
Other fun ones:

<http://www.google.com/codesearch?q=0xFEEDFACE>

<http://www.google.com/codesearch?q=0xCAFEBABE>

<http://www.google.com/codesearch?q=0xBADF000D>

And various permutations (DEADBABE? BABEFACE?)

